# Opinnions on huMan sotry and others



## Larry (May 28, 2009)

I'm making a huMan repost ch.1 because I didnt put much effort in the one I made a long time ago. The story is about Edward, a black wolf who's usually lonely but sometimes can be the life of the party. One day, he meets a human who is nicknamed "Angel". Now with Edward having company with a creature who's the greatest weapon of furrykind and not supposed to be in furry world, he must protect her at all costs from Crossworlds Organization.
What do you think of it? Should I add something? Please post honest opinions.
I also have three more stories in development hell: GANG, which is about two gangs clashing out in New Haven, Trance, a furry who's tangled up in the life of raves, and Shake The Glitter, a 20 yr girl who's a kid at heart being slapped in the face by reality until she realizes she's not a kid anymore.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 28, 2009)

A huMan sotry, huh?

Maybe this is what's wrong with my furry writing.  I just write subruban family drama.  I need more FURRY ULTIMATE WEAPON MARY SUES OF DOOM!!!.


----------



## Takun (May 28, 2009)

larry669 said:


> I'm making a huMan repost ch.1 because I didnt put much effort in the one I made a long time ago. The story is about Edward, a black wolf who's usually lonely but sometimes can be the life of the party. One day, he meets a human who is nicknamed "Angel". Now with Edward having company with a creature who's the greatest weapon of furrykind and not supposed to be in furry world, he must protect her at all costs from Crossworlds Organization.
> What do you think of it? Should I add something? Please post honest opinions.
> I also have three more stories in development hell: GANG, which is about two gangs clashing out in New Haven, Trance, a furry who's tangled up in the life of raves, and Shake The Glitter, a 20 yr girl who's a kid at heart being slapped in the face by reality until she realizes she's not a kid anymore.




Please spellcheck.

Your story sounds extremely cliche and unoriginal.

Trance sounds... just I don't know.  Given the small sample of your writing I'd say stick with writing exercises for awhile.


----------



## Werevixen (May 28, 2009)

I think this is just another troll account.


----------



## LizardKing (May 28, 2009)

larry669 said:


> The story is about Edward, a black wolf who's usually lonely but sometimes can be the life of the party. ...the greatest weapon of furrykind and not supposed to be in furry world, he must protect her at all costs from Crossworlds Organization....raves...Shake The Glitter, a 20 yr girl who's a kid at heart being slapped in the face by reality until she realizes she's not a kid anymore.



I think you wanted this thread


----------



## Zrcalo (May 28, 2009)

ongz111 my furzona iz a blak wolf with rainbow wings n a big gun an a cock the size of manhattan letz b fwends n write amazng thtories that r awesum n woof becum a movee soem day not 2 b cull bt hey sum 1 need b 2 go 2 somethin n nothing 2 b u n story.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 28, 2009)

*posts because he can*


----------



## Zrcalo (May 28, 2009)

*cracks up at above post*
trying to get your numbers up?...

man.. I see too many "mary-sue" characters on here...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 28, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> *cracks up at above post*
> trying to get your numbers up?...
> 
> man.. I see too many "mary-sue" characters on here...



Meh my mind went blank while i went to post so i just stuck that in xD. I would leave a constructive post but i am not opne for reading storey's.


----------



## Aden (May 28, 2009)

"Opinnions on huMan sotry"

This is impossible. I call troll.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> "Opinnions on huMan sotry"
> 
> This is impossible. I call troll.



^ Agreed.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 28, 2009)

<.< is it too cheesy to say I'll be making a story about a crazed meth addict fur who travels with his buddy through different dimensions?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 28, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> <.< is it too cheesy to say I'll be making a story about a crazed meth addict fur who travels with his buddy through different dimensions?



For some reason that just remined me of Bill and Ted.


----------



## Seprakarius (May 28, 2009)

This earned both a sigh and a snicker from me. Good show.


----------



## Ozriel (May 28, 2009)

Please shoot me in the head.
EDIT: I call a failure of a troll.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 28, 2009)

It's hard to tell if it's a troll. Cause that sounds like typical furry creative efforts to me. :V

Maybe if the non-trolls actually tried, we'd be able to tell them from the real trolls.

Edit: Look at his FA:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/larry669/

Not only is his account from November, his 'huMan sotry' was posted FIVE MONTHS AGO.

...Ah ha ha ha... I think this might be ligitimate. XD  Gwa ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Ozriel (May 28, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> It's hard to tell if it's a troll.  Cause that sounds like typical furry creative efforts to me. :V
> 
> Maybe if the non-trolls actually tried, we'd be able to tell them from the real trolls.



It's not that hard to troll. Trolling is a lot like hunting....except without a rifle.

EDIT: Saw the link....too easy to pick on it.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 28, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> For some reason that just remined me of Bill and Ted.



I was thinking more of "sliders"
but bill and ted is pretty good too.

XD


----------



## Erewolf (May 28, 2009)

I just read Glitter and facepalm'd


----------



## Rabies (May 28, 2009)

From his bio on his FA: "I love to imaginate."

Troll troll is troll.


----------



## Human (May 28, 2009)

John Stalvern waited. The lights above him blinked and sparked out of the air. There were anthros in the base. He didn't see them, but had expected them now for years. His warnings to Cernel Joson were not listenend to and now it was too late. Far too late for now, anyway. 
John was a space marine for fourteen years. When he was young he watched the spaceships and he said to dad "I want to be on the ships daddy." 
Dad said "No! You will BE KILL BY ANTHROS" 
There was a time when he believed him. Then as he got oldered he stopped. But now in the space station base of the UAC he knew there were anthros. 
"This is Joson" the radio crackered. "You must fight the anthros!" 
So John gotted his palsma rifle and blew up the wall. 
"HE GOING TO KILL US" said the anthros 
"I will shoot at him" said the kitsunetaur and he fired the rocket missiles. John plasmaed at him and tried to blew him up. But then the ceiling fell and they were trapped and not able to kill. 
"No! I must kill the anthros" he shouted 
The radio said "No, John. You are the anthros" 
And then John was a furry.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 28, 2009)

*wishes deeply to say bad things* Two more weeks of this crap...
and practice your grammar first


----------



## Aden (May 28, 2009)

Human said:


> John Stalvern waited. The lights above him blinked and sparked out of the air. There were anthros in the base. He didn't see them, but had expected them now for years. His warnings to Cernel Joson were not listenend to and now it was too late. Far too late for now, anyway.
> John was a space marine for fourteen years. When he was young he watched the spaceships and he said to dad "I want to be on the ships daddy."
> Dad said "No! You will BE KILL BY ANTHROS"
> There was a time when he believed him. Then as he got oldered he stopped. But now in the space station base of the UAC he knew there were anthros.
> ...



I wish we could +watch people on the forums.


----------



## Sophist (May 29, 2009)

This is a fantastic thread.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 29, 2009)

I request more satire bad writing nao!!


----------



## Xaerun (May 29, 2009)

Guys; harassment, thread derailment, shitposts, read the rules, etc.
I'm not laughing.

(also, moved to Writer's Bloc)


----------



## Takun (May 29, 2009)

It was a gloarius day and the sun was shining brightly when Kit Fox who was only 14 woke up in his room from the bright sunlight coming threw his window and onto his bed.  Kit was halfing a rough school year.  He was bi and didn't not no how to tell his parents.  His parents were foxes like him but not because kit was a black fox and his parents were red foxes and kit had two tails but his parents only had one.  Kit gotted out of his bed and stretched and said "What a terrible day for such a bright day outside."  Kit thought he should have a shower because he didn't want to smell bad for the guy who he had a crush on at school.  The guy who he had a crush on at school's name was Dane and he was a great dane dog furry.  Kit turned the water on in the shower and then went to the school for school.


*TO BE CONTINUED.*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 29, 2009)

larry669 I love it


----------



## Xipoid (May 29, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Guys; harassment, thread derailment, shitposts, read the rules, etc.
> I'm not laughing.
> 
> (also, moved to Writer's Bloc)




There's already an exact thread for this in this subforum.


----------



## Larry (May 29, 2009)

O.O im not "trolling". Idk what "trolling" is. I'm being serious here. I really want to know if somebody thinks it's good or not so I don't have to spend time working on a story that nobody's gonna read. Takumi L, you're right. I don't usually preview my writing, and this is my first time writing a story that I want to right so maybe I do need some exercises. Thanks for your honest opinion. I forgot the user's name who said "larry669 i love it". I'm sorry and thanks. 

Oh and I posted a copy of the thread in The Den because I thought more people were gonna read it. I'm sorry if it caused a problem.


----------



## Aden (May 29, 2009)

larry669 said:


> O.O im not "trolling". Idk what "trolling" is. I'm being serious here. I really want to know if somebody thinks it's good or not so I don't have to spend time working on a story that nobody's gonna read. Takumi L, you're right. I don't usually preview my writing, and this is my first time writing a story that I want to right so maybe I do need some exercises. Thanks for your honest opinion. I forgot the user's name who said "larry669 i love it". I'm sorry and thanks.



Well if you're serious, then you need to fix up your spelling and grammar. I'm not even considering reading more unless you can show that you care enough about your work to do it correctly.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jun 16, 2009)

you call for troll

I CALL IT AN EXCESS OF PESSIMISM

about the stories? why not? daydream a little, or a lot and you'll get some interesting ideas. So what if it's cliched


----------



## Larry (Dec 24, 2012)

you guys were mean to 11 year old me :C


----------



## SkyeLansing (Dec 24, 2012)

Please don't necro old threads.


----------



## Larry (Dec 24, 2012)

SkyeLansing said:


> Please don't necro old threads.



okay


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah this is cliched! Come up with something better!


----------



## Corto (Dec 24, 2012)

Larry said:


> you guys were mean to 11 year old me :C


Thanks for this incredibly valuable post. While we ponder it's worth, I'll lock this thread for safekeeping. Happy holidays.


----------

